# Moving to Larissa



## canadagirl (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi!
I'm movong to Larissa after living in Athens for a while. Can anyone tell me anything about it? I'm a yoga teacher and pilates teacher who has also been teaching english to children while here. Are there any expats in Lariss? What is the job market there? Any info is much apreciated!


----------



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

*Larissa is a big village*



canadagirl said:


> Hi!
> I'm movong to Larissa after living in Athens for a while. Can anyone tell me anything about it? I'm a yoga teacher and pilates teacher who has also been teaching english to children while here. Are there any expats in Lariss? What is the job market there? Any info is much apreciated!


Hey Canadagirl, Let me put it this way: if you like bouzoukia (skyladika), if you are for looks and appearances, and if you don't mind a 'village' mentality, then you are going to like it. Lot's of night life, you will usually find expats who work in english schools (whyyy bother with these cra*py jobs?), the good news is that the beaches are not that far away. Cold in the winter (below 0C), very hot in the summer (up to 44C). They say it's the people that make the place, Larissa people like to show off and that's all they do, most of them come from the nearby villages. Job market: lots of ads for sale assistants, insurance sales and barwork (avoooiiiddd).


----------



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

no worries


----------



## DelawareDeb (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi, Canadagirl.

I'm an American living in Volos (about 45 minutes from Larissa). 

Larissa is a city which gets its wealth from the surrounding farms. So Larissa is basically a farming community. (They grow a lot of cotton, unfortunately, which means they have lousy water quality. I would plan on having a water filter or buying all drinking water. Cotton requires lots of pesticides.) 

Anyway, the advantage to this is that they do have money in the city unlike Volos. I have a bookcrossing friend who is in Larissa and would be a great contact for you. He speaks really good English. He tells me that it is possible to get quite good money doing private lessons in Larissa. Particularly for a native speaker like yourself.

Also, there is a military base, NATO if I recall correctly, so there is an international community AND an international school there. I can't tell you much else than that. I've only been to Larissa about a dozen times or so and usually connected with hospital visits (my youngest son was born at their university hospital). 

But you can hop on the train and come to Volos if you want. Volos has the reputation for have the most ouzeries and the best. And we have a Foreign Women's group that meets every two weeks on Sundays.

Anyway, hope that helps. Let me know if you would like me to help you connect with my bookcrossing friend.

If you haven't already seen it, check out the Wikipedia entry on Larissa. 

DD



canadagirl said:


> Hi!
> I'm movong to Larissa after living in Athens for a while. Can anyone tell me anything about it? I'm a yoga teacher and pilates teacher who has also been teaching english to children while here. Are there any expats in Lariss? What is the job market there? Any info is much apreciated!


----------



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

DelawareDeb said:


> which means they have lousy water quality. I would plan on having a water filter or buying all drinking water. Cotton requires lots of pesticides...


This is nonsence, the water in the city of Larissa comes from the river and it's of the best quality, I don't see where you get all this misinformation from DD ... what does cotton and pesticides have to do with drinking water?? lol

Btw, Canadagirl I have a lot of friends and contacts (social and work) in Larissa, let me know if you want me to give you some contat details


----------



## DelawareDeb (Oct 14, 2008)

Ummm, the next time you wipe your feet all over someone else's post you might want to check your facts first.

The facts are that the river in Larissa is considered to be one of the most polluted in Europe. Cotton is a crop that requires lots of pesticides (and fertilizers) due to its susceptibility to pests. Heavy use of pesticides contaminates the soil, groundwater, rivers, etc.... Nitrate levels in the soil and water in Larissa are high.

Translated version of http://perivallon.pblogs.gr/periballon-larisas.html This link has been translated from Greek to English using Google Translator

http://www.desline.com/articoli/8629.pdf A study on water quality in Thessaly.

Environmental effects of pesticides - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Cotton - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I stand by my original statement.

DD



liquid8urn said:


> This is nonsence, the water in the city of Larissa comes from the river and it's of the best quality, I don't see where you get all this misinformation from DD ... what does cotton and pesticides have to do with drinking water?? lol
> 
> Btw, Canadagirl I have a lot of friends and contacts (social and work) in Larissa, let me know if you want me to give you some contat details


----------



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

wow. maybe that's why I have all these weird growths all over my body... you should worry about Volos being an industrial area and also a port, ...more than thirty years the quality of the water has never been an issue...


----------



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

DelawareDeb said:


> Translated version of http://perivallon.pblogs.gr/periballon-larisas.html This link has been translated from Greek to English using Google Translator
> 
> http://www.desline.com/articoli/8629.pdf A study on water quality in Thessaly.
> 
> DD


NExt time you make statements like this "Ummm, the next time you wipe your feet all over someone else's post you might want to check your facts first" you better check the VALIDITY of what you consider facts.

I did some research on the links you provided:
The second article is not about the drinking water in the city of Larissa, it's about a study of groundwater in various agricutlural areas of THessaly, incl. Magnesia, ie Volos (Groundwater = Water below the earth's surface)

As for the first article, it's a blog without any scientific support, and who is the ownder of the blog? It looks like a political blog to me and knowing very well the political trends and motives in Larissa I can easily ignore it. I am sure if they live in Larissa they drink the tap water. 

Even there is an enviromental problem with the river (and I won't disagree there might be) we are talking about the drinking water that reaches homes, not the river or the underground water. There was an issue of the drinking water some years ago and I remember announcements in the local tv stations and papers that provided evidence about this. 

DEYAL is the water company of Larissa and if you don't understand Greek ask someone to read this for you:
h**p://www.deyal.gr/new/cat.php?cID=7

Dear DD, stop relying so much on information on the internet, quite often it is not updated or misinformation. that's my advice.


----------



## DelawareDeb (Oct 14, 2008)

This will be my last post on the subject.

Some additional links which I feel are adequately legitimate.

water press release

Translated version of http://7gym-laris.lar.sch.gr/ergasies/ydor%20dromos.htm Information provided by students at a school in Larissa where they give the history of water in Larissa including the fact that they no longer get their water from the river but from wells and that this water contains nitrates.

Translated version of http://www.waterinfo.gr/eedyp/Paros_papers/beltsios_s.pdf Hopefully this is legitimate enough for you. Particularly note the end of page 4 Article V.



liquid8urn said:


> NExt time you make statements like this "Ummm, the next time you wipe your feet all over someone else's post you might want to check your facts first" you better check the VALIDITY of what you consider facts.
> 
> I did some research on the links you provided:
> The second article is not about the drinking water in the city of Larissa, it's about a study of groundwater in various agricutlural areas of THessaly, incl. Magnesia, ie Volos (Groundwater = Water below the earth's surface)
> ...


So I suppose all the stories on the news in recent years are bogus? Thanks but I prefer to take my own advice. Which includes using a water filter.

DD


----------



## canadagirl (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi! I missed all of the debate on the drinking water. I actually use a water filter anyways, but thanks for your concern on the matter. I would love to have any contacts that you have here. Also i would love to come to a woman's group meeting in Volos. i've been staying here now for a few montha and its a nice enough place but its difficult to meet anyone so some help would be nice! Thank you!


----------

